# Planet Hollywood Towers and Wyndham WAAM



## siesta (Dec 24, 2010)

so I'm here in Vegas (not staying at timeshare), and thought I'd share some insider rumors with my fellow wyndham owners:  

It will only be a matter of time before Westgate officially files for bankruptcy.  Westgate management will soon go bye-bye.  Wyndham sales force(who currently has a strong presence in harrah's and grand desert) will swoop in with the WAAM model and market the unsold units.  but no clue if this would cause a switch from II to RCI for the resort.  They will not be building the second tower, not anytime soon at least.


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 24, 2010)

Wastegate vs WynDamN

Does't do anything for those already "sold"


----------



## siesta (Dec 24, 2010)

sure it does. westgate will no longer be the management of those that have already purchased.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 24, 2010)

siesta said:


> They will not be building the second tower, not anytime soon at least.



That part is most certainly true. That travesty will remain a 1/3 completed mess for many years to come no matter who operates it. It has been a disaster since day 1.  The real losers are those that got hooked into paying big money for it. Like every other place that has Wastegate on it's nameplate there is a guarantee the owners are being taken for a tough ride. 

The nickname of "Planet Hollywood Tower of Terror" fits it all too well.


----------



## siesta (Dec 25, 2010)

to me this is good news.  here's why:

currently, wyndham owners have 2 internal choices with our points. Grand desert, which is off the strip.  And harrahs, which takes a whole lot of points for a basic hotel room.  

Besides those two choices, there is grandview (grand view of the highway maybe) wayyyyy out of the way by south point, and polo towers, both of which would require a week exchange thru RCI as well as an exchange fee, and lets face it, most people want to get out of vegas after a weekend.

now we will have the ability to use our points, for nightly stays, at a brand new and might I say beautiful tower, that is integrated with a casino, basically right on the strip (right behind PH), and it is also integrated with the miracle mile shops.  I for one will be very pleased when this is officially added to our portfolio within the next 6 months.

westgate has laid off hundreds of employees, the work load has remained for the most part the same.  It is no wonder that management of this new tower is so bad (from what I read management wasn't all that stellar when they had a full staff either).  hopefully once they are out of the picture, this tower can be the shining star it should be, because it truly is gorgeous, and the location is prime.


----------



## jmzf1958 (Dec 25, 2010)

So if Westgate files for bankruptcy, how will this affect the owners of PHT, of which I am one?  How do these things usually play out?  Judy


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 25, 2010)

jmzf1958 said:


> So if Westgate files for bankruptcy, how will this affect the owners of PHT, of which I am one?  How do these things usually play out?  Judy



You wouldn't be directly affected if the normal pattern plays out. And in this case as it could mean a change out of the horrendous nightmare of Wastegate management it would be a plus.  Usually the operation of the resorts are not impacted much by the bankruptcy of the developer. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## siesta (Dec 27, 2010)

the only thing I would be concerned about as an owner, is if regular maintenance has been put off due to westgate's financial trouble, that would cause a rise in MF or a SA when management changes.  Also, if the reserves have been depleted due to incompetence or greed.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 27, 2010)

siesta said:


> the only thing I would be concerned about as an owner, is if regular maintenance has been put off due to westgate's financial trouble, that would cause a rise in MF or a SA when management changes.  Also, if the reserves have been depleted due to incompetence or greed.



With Wastegate those are almost assured to ocur anyway. A management change is the best thing in the long run for all owners.


----------



## jmzf1958 (Dec 27, 2010)

Does anyone have any idea who will take over and when this will all happen?
Thanks for the responses.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 27, 2010)

*Hope they go under - the sooner the better*



jmzf1958 said:


> Does anyone have any idea who will take over and when this will all happen?
> Thanks for the responses.



This started out, and remains, a rumor from a notoriously unreliable source - Wyndham sales!  While there could be a fact lurking somewhere in the usually 99% twisted (to favor sales of course) information supplied by the Wyndham Weasels the chances are fairly low. IF it turns out to have any basis in fact then, by the rumor, it is Wyndham that plans to step in and be the white knight (and, of course, make money in likely sales & management). But again realize it is a rumor and in all likelihood has NO basis except as a sales tool for the weasel den. 

The best things that can happen are a collapse of Wastgate forcing them to sell out or at least give up management at their branded resorts, a true takeover by the Owners of the various Boards/HOA's and appointment of a true, independent, professional management to each resort. If that all happened most Wastegates might actually be worth owning again. It would be a monumental task for the new group to erase the stigma of the overbearing and never ending sales pressure and cleaning up the horrible, faux Italian 80's glass & mirrors that King Dave is so enamored with.  and of course cut management costs to a reasonable level.


----------



## siesta (Dec 27, 2010)

doubting thomas, I mean timeos, remember this thread in 2011.

here is what David Sigel had to say about all this:

“Bankruptcy is not in our mind or future. Our competitors love to spread false rumors. Not only did Westgate not file in '08, we have never even been in default once during our 30 year history. We are strong, healthy and doing record sales in spite of the crunch.”
source


----------



## am1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Not sure why you would wish a company to go under especially during the holidays.  You may not like the people at the top or the sales staff but there are other hard working people that would lose their job and creditors that would lose the money they are owed which would hurt those companies health.




timeos2 said:


> This started out, and remains, a rumor from a notoriously unreliable source - Wyndham sales!  While there could be a fact lurking somewhere in the usually 99% twisted (to favor sales of course) information supplied by the Wyndham Weasels the chances are fairly low. IF it turns out to have any basis in fact then, by the rumor, it is Wyndham that plans to step in and be the white knight (and, of course, make money in likely sales & management). But again realize it is a rumor and in all likelihood has NO basis except as a sales tool for the weasel den.
> 
> The best things that can happen are a collapse of Wastgate forcing them to sell out or at least give up management at their branded resorts, a true takeover by the Owners of the various Boards/HOA's and appointment of a true, independent, professional management to each resort. If that all happened most Wastegates might actually be worth owning again. It would be a monumental task for the new group to erase the stigma of the overbearing and never ending sales pressure and cleaning up the horrible, faux Italian 80's glass & mirrors that King Dave is so enamored with.  and of course cut management costs to a reasonable level.


----------



## alexinorlando (Dec 27, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> This started out, and remains, a rumor from a notoriously unreliable source - Wyndham sales!  While there could be a fact lurking somewhere in the usually 99% twisted (to favor sales of course) information supplied by the Wyndham Weasels the chances are fairly low. IF it turns out to have any basis in fact then, by the rumor, it is Wyndham that plans to step in and be the white knight (and, of course, make money in likely sales & management). But again realize it is a rumor and in all likelihood has NO basis except as a sales tool for the weasel den.
> 
> The best things that can happen are a collapse of Wastgate forcing them to sell out or at least give up management at their branded resorts, a true takeover by the Owners of the various Boards/HOA's and appointment of a true, independent, professional management to each resort. If that all happened most Wastegates might actually be worth owning again. It would be a monumental task for the new group to erase the stigma of the overbearing and never ending sales pressure and cleaning up the horrible, faux Italian 80's glass & mirrors that King Dave is so enamored with.  and of course cut management costs to a reasonable level.



Although I would love to see Planet Hollywood Towers added to Wyndham's portfolio , I agree a lot of this is based in rumors for now. I think partly because Wyndham's newley singed deal with Planet Hollywood for a hotel franchising and management deal unrelated to Planet Hollywood Towers. Sales people will spin this kind of news into all kinds of rumors especially when the name Planet Hollywood is involved. But that said, I definitely could see this happining and would love it. Could picture myself now sitting in one of those 4 bedroom penthouse units overlooking the strip being booked with my $1 Wyndham re-sale points.


----------



## am1 (Dec 27, 2010)

alexinorlando said:


> Although I would love to see Planet Hollywood Towers added to Wyndham's portfolio , I agree a lot of this is based in rumors for now. I think partly because Wyndham's newley singed deal with Planet Hollywood for a hotel franchising and management deal unrelated to Planet Hollywood Towers. Sales people will spin this kind of news into all kinds of rumors especially when the name Planet Hollywood is involved. But that said, I definitely could see this happining and would love it. Could picture myself now sitting in one of those 4 bedroom penthouse units overlooking the strip being booked with my $1 Wyndham re-sale points.



It would be great in the Wyndham portfolio but I doubt many would have the points to book the 4 bedroom.  The whole year would probably be prime and very high point values.


----------



## alexinorlando (Dec 27, 2010)

am1 said:


> Not sure why you would wish a company to go under especially during the holidays.  You may not like the people at the top or the sales staff but there are other hard working people that would lose their job and creditors that would lose the money they are owed which would hurt those companies health.



I would not worry to much as I'm sure most of the employes including sales would be absorbed into which ever company takes them over and if it's Wyndham I'm sure this would be a great upgrade for the employes and current owners. The only ones who most likely would not be absorbed is the over paid exec's and I would't worry too much about them.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 27, 2010)

*Run the weasels out of town and King David too*



am1 said:


> Not sure why you would wish a company to go under especially during the holidays.  You may not like the people at the top or the sales staff but there are other hard working people that would lose their job and creditors that would lose the money they are owed which would hurt those companies health.



Wastegate, the organization & Management, is a corrupt and totally classless group that deserves to fail in a big way. It appears the forever jinxed Planet Hollywood brand along with the spectacularly negative aura surrounding the Aladdin property may finally be the vehicle that brings them down. Those in the system that have a few scruples and actually do some work aren't likely to be sacked while those that have made millions fleecing buyers with pressure sales and lies rightfully get sent packing. It is simple justice or karma at it's best. Unfortunately the sales slime would likely slither right into the Wyndham sales group.  They seem to taking on the worst characteristics of Wastegate recently. 



am1 said:


> It would be great in the Wyndham portfolio but I  doubt many would have the points to book the 4 bedroom.  The whole year  would probably be prime and very high point values.



The gaudy and only 1/3 completed shadow of the promised resort isn't even close to Wyndhams much classier style.  The demand for units in LV, not usually a 7 day trip for most visitors, is not that high. It might be red but the points, like those at Grand Desert two blocks away, shouldn't be that high.  It would be a nice additional option for Wyndham owners (and yet another deal for those who get one of the great bargains in all of timeshare today - Wyndham resale points).


----------



## siesta (Dec 28, 2010)

timeos, you really hate westgate, but not as much as this angry french woman:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0W__KZFNJmY


----------



## tombo (Dec 28, 2010)

siesta said:


> timeos, you really hate westgate, but not as much as this angry french woman:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0W__KZFNJmY



That is John's soul mate. If they were both on harmony.com they would be paired up instantly lol.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 28, 2010)

siesta said:


> timeos, you really hate westgate, but not as much as this angry french woman:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0W__KZFNJmY



No wonder they have the burly, mob looking guys on patrol during the scam annual meetings!  And the King doesn't even attend. The French army needs that lady.


----------

